# Bosch B1450 plunge is sticking



## RkyMtnMan (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Bosch B1450 that I need to re-grease the plunge rods, they are sticking pretty badly, but I can't figure out how to free them from the body of the router. I was hoping to not have to do major surgery to get to them in order to clean and grease them. Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed

Once you get them free and clean use some baby power  no wet lube, the power is clean and will not act like a magnet for the dust..
Don't use graphite it's very nasty stuff to get off the wood, if you touch the tubes you will put on the stock and it's very hard to remove it from the project. 

====



RkyMtnMan said:


> I have a Bosch B1450 that I need to re-grease the plunge rods, they are sticking pretty badly, but I can't figure out how to free them from the body of the router. I was hoping to not have to do major surgery to get to them in order to clean and grease them. Anyone know how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ed


----------



## RkyMtnMan (Nov 12, 2010)

I got it figured out. 
I am usually not shy about diving in and taking things apart, though not always with the best results. So, I thought that for once I would ask first and take apart later. Upon further investigation I discovered that one of the plunge rods is easy to get to, but the one with the micro adjustment knob is definitely not. I really did not want to take it apart unless I absolutely had too. So I wiped the exposed rods down real good, turned the router upside down, and then sprayed Boeshield T-9 into the bushings and let it soak down into the housing. After working the plunger up and down a dozen times it really loosened up and works like new again. I like Bob's idea of using baby powder instead of lubricant, and I will try that the next time I need to "lubricate" something in a similar situation.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## jeffbellamy (Sep 19, 2012)

*B1450 Plunge is Frozen*

Bought the Bosch B1450 router new but never really used it. Took it out of the box today to see about putting it on a router table but the Plunge is Frozen and I can't figure out how to take it apart.

New to Forum.


----------

